# Keto lunch idea's



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

Having trouble thinking of things to take to work besides cheese nuts pepperami...

There is a microwave there but microwaves just aint my thing! Open to ideas guys please help


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

a microwaveable bacon tray and a plastic mixing jug, bacon and scrambled eggs in 5 mins or so! (eggs only take 2-3 mins, mix every minutes)


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

chicken breast wrapped in bacon with cheese.

tuna with mayo.

fish with broccoli and olive oil

chicken mayo.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks guys thats a few lunches next week then! I cant eat fish without feeling sick as fvck so keto is a bit boring for me my only meat sources are chicken beef pork, thats all i really like! But i can make do as low carb/keto diets seem to be the only thing that works for me, prob because its so black and white what i can and cant eat!

Any more ideas's? Keep em coming!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I used to have mince and spinach 3x a day on keto! Scrambled egg and bacon for breakfast


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

John West peppered mackerel in sunflower oil... About 450kcals 55%fat 45%protein if I remember rightly!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Boiled eggs!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Didn't see you can't eat fish...


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Heres what fats I use on Keto mate-

Eggs 'whole'

Bacon

Butter

Olives

Olive oil 'shallow frying'

Extra virgin olive oil 'dressing'

Coconut oil

Coconut milk

Full fat whipped cream

Full fat mayo

Cheese 'any cheese apart from cottage cheese'

Sardines

Mackerel

Peanut butter

Brazil nuts

Macadamia nuts

Almonds


----------



## Blitzkraig (Sep 14, 2011)

I can never be bothered to prepare meals for work so i used to take a packet of cooked beef from Tesco and eat it straight out the packet while my work colleagues looked at me like i was insane.

Pork scratchings are always good


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

big ste said:


> Heres what fats I use on Keto mate-
> 
> Eggs 'whole'
> 
> ...


You just made my shopping list quite a bit more expensive! Thanks for the help mate good list, shopping tonight i think


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Blitzkraig said:


> I can never be bothered to prepare meals for work so i used to take a packet of cooked beef from Tesco and eat it straight out the packet while my work colleagues looked at me like i was insane.
> 
> Pork scratchings are always good


Beef in a packet could be good  but the scratchings are just wrong mate cant bring myself to eat the i see some with hair attatched looks like nostril hair yuk


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

You can have sausages, but they have to be rusk free. The high pork ones tend to do this.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> You can have sausages, but they have to be rusk free. The high pork ones tend to do this.


I know its a bugger the best tasting ones are loaded with carbs...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive been eating Tinned mackrel - In chili sauce.. In spicey tomato sauce.. etc from john west and princess Tastes really good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

lxm said:


> Ive been eating Tinned mackrel - In chili sauce.. In spicey tomato sauce.. etc from john west and princess Tastes really good.


Sounds good but i cant stand fish unfortunatly, makes me reach


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Fusion, Try the princesses Tinned mackrel fillets in chili sauce... Tastes like chicken! honestly its not 'fishy' at all!

I'll even buy you a tin and send it to you! it really dosent taste of fish with the sauce its in!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Do you just eat it out of the tin? Cold? And does it have any skin or bones in there?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah i eat it cold, 2 tinns because they are small, i empty it out intoi a bowl... No bone or skin just white meat! no heads or tails like sardines


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

lxm said:


> Yeah i eat it cold, 2 tinns because they are small, i empty it out intoi a bowl... No bone or skin just white meat! no heads or tails like sardines


Ok i will give these a try mate thanks fingers crossed its not fishy! Lol


----------



## AegisBearingMel (Jun 7, 2011)

I made a load of chilli (spicy mince really, no kidney beans and very little tomato puree) and thai chicken curry, froze it and took portions into work to nuke.

Worked a treat.

I also have an Asda rip-off Foreman grill in, magic for doing bacon, chicken and the like.

I did tandoori chicken last week, tasted awesome.

Home made burgers stuffed with blue cheese/mozzarella as well, minutes on the forman thingy nicely with some smoked bacon.

Romaine lettuce and packets of tesco chicken/meat served up with mayo or Caesar dressing is a winner too.

Houmous is really nice if you mix it through watercress/rocket/spinach leaves and serve it with olives and chunks of applewood smoked cheddar and feta.

Babybell are great too, wrapped in antipasti meats from teh Tesco chill.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

AegisBearingMel said:


> I made a load of chilli (spicy mince really, no kidney beans and very little tomato puree) and thai chicken curry, froze it and took portions into work to nuke.
> 
> Worked a treat.
> 
> ...


Was thinking about a chilli type mix nice one mate. Your post has made me hungry!


----------



## AegisBearingMel (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, made myself hungry now too.



If it's any help, here's a wee spreadsheet thing I did with (my reckoning) on the macros for the stuff I made.

I also added LOADS of sour cream to the chilli as well as parmesan to the bolgnaise stuff which helped up the fat content.

I left out the cajun seasoning after I did this as looking at it it was carb dense, I replaced it with more fresh chillies and some ground cumin, tastes even better.

Keto recipe breakdown.pdf

I know the carbs look high, but they are gross values, my ocd left me half way through making the spreadsheet and I couldn't be ****d doing net carbs.

:blush:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

AegisBearingMel said:


> Yeah, made myself hungry now too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot mate you are a proper star


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

low carb protein shake with EVOO ?

buy ready cooked meat mate? or simply cook it the night before? its what i do make my life so much easier and im like you i hate all kinds of fish apart from cod...


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

xkrdan said:


> low carb protein shake with EVOO ?
> 
> buy ready cooked meat mate? or simply cook it the night before? its what i do make my life so much easier and im like you i hate all kinds of fish apart from cod...


How much evoo would you put in a shake mate? I used to use pb but not tried evoo yet


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh yeah I missed 'brustaust sausages' off that list, There carb free and pretty nice... High in calories but dont get me wrong there a decent size!

I use to get mine from Aldi they have all sorts of carb free stuff there, Might be worth a visit mate!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

We have a lidl nearby ill be scoping it out this coming week! Not sure where my nearest aldi is tbh


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Also I've just remembered about this site, haven't use it myself yet and haven't looked at the foods they sell but it was recommended to me by someone on here-

http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/

Might be worth a browse...


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

lxm said:


> Fusion, Try the princesses Tinned mackrel fillets in chili sauce... Tastes like chicken! honestly its not 'fishy' at all!
> 
> I'll even buy you a tin and send it to you! it really dosent taste of fish with the sauce its in!


I tried the makerel it made me reach from the pit of my stomach, too fishy for me!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

big ste said:


> Also I've just remembered about this site, haven't use it myself yet and haven't looked at the foods they sell but it was recommended to me by someone on here-
> 
> http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/
> 
> Might be worth a browse...


Cheers ste i'll have a read later on mate.

So my menu for the week bland as it is...

Breakfast 6 streaky thin crispy m&s bacon and 3 scrambled eggs

Lunch at work chilli i just made no rice obv.

Snacks at work babybel and pepperami

Dinner chicken breast cooked with evoo and broccolli, some seasoning on chic chic.

Snack on 50g nuts

Macro percentage ive just worked 62% fat 34% protein and 4% carbs worked out on myfitnesspal.

Bit boring eating the same but i will be switching it up in the near future, just easier to eat the same each day at the minute...


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> Cheers ste i'll have a read later on mate.
> 
> So my menu for the week bland as it is...
> 
> ...


Need to add more fat to this meal mate, I would melt some cheese over it or something!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

big ste said:


> Need to add more fat to this meal mate, I would melt some cheese over it or something!


Good thinking batman im on it! I will be switching up this meal daily i think but it will be chicken most days just done differently. I might add another meal or shake too but see how i feel for now! Im going to have my last roast in a bit  love it. Might have a few tinnies as well as of 2mo im going at this 100% with dnp fri-sun and going to be training 100% too. Want to see what progress i can make and if i fall off the diet this time im at the point where i think might aswell quit! I want to better myself this time im going all out!


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

willsy said:


> How much evoo would you put in a shake mate? I used to use pb but not tried evoo yet


i had a tablespoon to go with my weight group so im around 168lbs at the moment so dependent on weight group maybe add another one i suppose it depends on how much fat you are missing on your keto i suppose mate...


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Your going to have no energy on Keto with DNP mate... Get yourself some T5's/ECA stack to help keep energy up!

If you cant get any use

X1 ChestEze

X1 75mg Aspirin

X3 ProPlus

Take up to X3 stacks a day!

All brought from boots! Dont buy all at the same time and dont ask for more then X1 pack of ChestEze at a time because in my experiance they wont serve you and ask a sh!t load of questions!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

If your going to have a shake as one of your meals you might like this what I use to have

400ml Island sun coconut milk

25g Whey isolate 'chocolate smooth' from myprotein

10ml e.v.o.o

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=259214581

Taste pretty nice mate...


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

big ste said:


> Your going to have no energy on Keto with DNP mate... Get yourself some T5's/ECA stack to help keep energy up!
> 
> If you cant get any use
> 
> ...


Had eca before but sweating and axiety is a bit of a problem for me. I was considering t3 ive never used it, but i have 90+ dnp caps sat here and i was thinking of a small carb up on sunday at end of dnp use might help a bit. Sweating isnt a prob at the weekend.

Energy on the weekend is no prob either im happy lounging around tbh! I might give the eca another shot and see if i can get along with it this time, i never gave it much of a chance last time to be fair.

Going to be doing 5 day split as i started 5x5 last week and only managed 2 days as the doms from squating were so bad so im going back on my old routine lol i'd rather make it to the gym 5 days than 2! Plus hiit 4x a week about 30mins might up in if i see no results over next few weeks. I dont mind sacrificing a bit of muscle to get this fat off, want to get to 10-12% bf it will be the lowest ive been for years!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

All this talk of Keto has made me think about getting back on it myself, Ive still got aload of Metformin and x2 boxes of test strips for my blood glucose monitor as well... :bounce:

Dont know if I can mix Metformin with Accutane though! :huh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

I didnt even think about that! Im still finishing off my tane and was going to get some metformin maybe! Ive prob got about 20 strips left for my bg monitor doubt i'll buy anymore tbh. I use ketostix aswell but they are hit or miss, the first time i did keto they were so purple but it seems the more i go in n out of keto the less they show up. Looking forward to eggs n bacon in the morning lol but not to cooking it at 5 am!

I was thinking of starting some sort of log to make myself accountable to help me stick to it but i dont want to be open about all aspects of what i do etc on the open board so i dont think i will.

Have you got much bf to shift ste?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

http://www.ehealthme.com/drug_interactions_side_effects/Metformin-Hydrochloride-2909278

Im not sure what it all means tbh browsing on phone but i think theres little reported cases of interaction between metformin and tane.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I use to love having X8 rashers of bacon, X1 fried egg with 30g cheese melted over the top! Mmmm lol

Got to watch the salt on that though... X8 rahers of bacon is your full daily allowance of salt!

Yeah Im currently 16st 7lb and bodyfat somewhere around mid to high teens! I can never decide if to cut or lean bulk/recomp and my weight just yoyo's up and down... Need to just strip my bodyfat right down really but I start to think Im looking skinny fat even though the missus says its all in my head, But thats this game for you... Head fcuk!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> http://www.ehealthme.com/drug_interactions_side_effects/Metformin-Hydrochloride-2909278
> 
> Im not sure what it all means tbh browsing on phone but i think theres little reported cases of interaction between metformin and tane.


Yeah Ive just been on that one myself and theres afew more... Cant make heads and tails of them though :blink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

big ste said:


> I use to love having X8 rashers of bacon, X1 fried egg with 30g cheese melted over the top! Mmmm lol
> 
> Got to watch the salt on that though... X8 rahers of bacon is your full daily allowance of salt!
> 
> Yeah Im currently 16st 7lb and bodyfat somewhere around mid to high teens! I can never decide if to cut or lean bulk/recomp and my weight just yoyo's up and down... Need to just strip my bodyfat right down really but I start to think Im looking skinny fat even though the missus says its all in my head, But thats this game for you... Head fcuk!


My mrs says the same, she thinks we all have bigorexia and self image disorders lol! But i am a fatty lol anyway off to get my last roast mate speak later, please update if you find any info on metformin and tane mate. Cheers


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> My mrs says the same, she thinks we all have bigorexia and self image disorders lol! But i am a fatty lol anyway off to get my last roast mate speak later, please update if you find any info on metformin and tane mate. Cheers


Yeah will do mate... Im in work tonight at 6pm till 6am though but will have a browse tomorrow at some point, I work shifts and Im on X5 12 hour night shifts this week

Not good but its silly money though!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Just wondering if you found out anything regarding metformin and accutane big ste?

Im not sure i will be using metformin for a while anyway as im not going to be carbing up for a while or at all if i can keep energy levels ok. Keto stix are dark purple and my bg is 4.6 average so im well in there it only takes me 2 days to get into keto according to stix and bg meter. I started keto monday and tuesday eve i checked, does that sound right?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

No there doesn't seem to be a great deal of information on the Internet. Might pop in to the local chemist at ask them



Erm about 2 to 3 days normally without Metformin but you can speed things up by having no carbs at all and fat at about 70% for the first few days because if Protien is too high you will stay in 'Gluconeogenesis' protein to glucose

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gluconeogenesis


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Yea im defo in keto now its just a matter of staying on track now ive already lost that bloated feeling im sure im not supposed to eat carbs full stop! My energy is pretty low though still waiting for it to come back!

If i find any info on metformin i'll let you know mate


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> Yea im defo in keto now its just a matter of staying on track now ive already lost that bloated feeling *im sure im not supposed to eat carbs full stop!* My energy is pretty low though still waiting for it to come back!
> 
> If i find any info on metformin i'll let you know mate


I totally agree with this but some say up to 30 grams aday is fine!

Personally I only have trace carbs!

Ok yeah cheers mate


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

Still not found much info on metformin so im just gunna leave it out, ive stayed on track with the keto and i'm 13lbs down, arms looking more vascular, seem to be losing 1lb a day at the minute, i know its not all fat loss and i shouldnt go by scales but it is very motivating tbh. God knows my bf % im going to get to 14 stone and then see how i look/feel and maybe get bf done then. But nearly a stone since last monday seems pretty quick, 24lbs to go! The dnp at weekends must be helping out, thinking of getting some t3 for monday tuesday thursday friday @ 100mcg not sure on it tbh


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh and another lunch idea, cut up streaky bacon and fry it, fry some chicken cubed, let them cool, bang some mayo and tiny bit of spring onion with it, mix it up and top with salad, leave it in the fridge until lunch! Tasty, prob tastes better than it sounds tbf


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

willsy said:


> I tried the makerel it made me reach from the pit of my stomach, too fishy for me!


Effort for trying mate! well done.

I still love it... Did you try the chili sauce / rich tomato sauce ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

lxm said:


> Effort for trying mate! well done.
> 
> I still love it... Did you try the chili sauce / rich tomato sauce ?


Just the one in chilli sauce as it had best macros! Baught 5 of them aswell lol


----------



## freeFROM (May 24, 2011)

willsy said:


> Just the one in chilli sauce as it had best macros! Baught 5 of them aswell lol


These are ace! I either eat these or the standard mackerel in brine and then whack a load of mayo on it!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone got any more ideas for lunch ? Im starting to get bored!

Tesco are selling 100g packs of bernard matthews trukey breast chunks for £1 each... been buying 2 of these for a quick lunch, Tikka or roasted flavor


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

lxm said:


> Anyone got any more ideas for lunch ? Im starting to get bored!
> 
> Tesco are selling 100g packs of bernard matthews trukey breast chunks for £1 each... been buying 2 of these for a quick lunch, Tikka or roasted flavor


What are the macro's on these? And are they in the fridge or freezers or where mate?

Bump for more lunches guys what do you all eat?


----------

